# Rescue Animal Placements Shelter-Chadds FOrd, PA



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Rescue Animal Placements (RAP)

YOU have to LOOK AT ALL THE PICTURES!!!!
Look at Dash and Buttercup and Nala (Golden ret. Mix Mom)
and Chase(pending?)


Think this is a kill shelter and they need fosters!!

Thursday 04 October, 2007. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*** Emergency Fosters Needed*** ****URGENT**** 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Short-term Fosters Needed for Puppies




Many beautiful puppies in need of fosters to save their lives!!!! 


Application 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Introducing ..........The "J" Puppies!!!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------








--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




*** Last Chance Dogs *** The Last Chance dogs pictured below are not currently with our Rescue, but in a high kill shelter scheduled to be put down. Our current foster homes are full. If you can foster any of them, we can bring them into our program. Please complete a foster/adoption application and specify which dog you would like to help. RAP covers all medical costs and will find the dog a home. 

***Update: Thank you to all who helped. We were able to pull a number of these dogs, and a few have a bit of extra time. Click on their photos for updates! Still in need: Lilo, Buddy and some puppies....*** 

Application 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you are unable to foster or adopt, but would like to help save a Last Chance Dog, please consider making a donation to Oreo's Fund, which provides emergency boarding care to dogs in danger of euthanasia. Donations are tax deductible. 

****Donations to help any of the dogs listed below can be made to Oreo's Fund****



We are a 501(C)(3) organization and all donations are tax-deductible. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Foster Needed ASAP -- owner could no longer care for her. 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Bailey -- 4 years -- owner had to go to nursing home 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Sweetie -- 6 months -- female 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Last Chance Sisters!!!! 

Owner died and family dumped in high kill shelter. Very sweet girls. 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





Midnight (Shay) --1 year old purebred Lab boy 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Princess -- owner moving -- 5 months old 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



15 pound Chihuahua Mix -- owner passed away 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------





This sweet girl was dumped at the pound the day before she delivered her puppies. She has found a very temporary safe haven, but is still in need of a foster for her and her puppies. 

Still in need of foster!!!! 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Puppies.....Puppies.....Puppies..... 

8 sweet puppies were taken to a shelter when their owners would no longer care for them. They came to rescue and are now in foster homes. Mom is a Golden Retriever Mix, and Dad was an Aussie mix. They are currently 7 weeks old. Their individual pictures will be posted shortly. They have been vaccinated, wormed and will be kept in our foster homes for 2 weeks to make sure they are healthy and social. Please consider adopting as it allows us to go back and save more. We also have a number of wonderful adults available, including purebred Labs and small breed dogs. Adults require far less work and time, and their temperaments are already developed, and known to be wonderful.

Application 

If you are unable to adopt at this time, please consider making a tax deductible donation to help.

This is Chase-adoption Pending?
Pet Notes 
« previous return to pet list next » Printer friendly view Email to a friend! Photos Enlarge photo 

Chase-PENDING!
Breed: Golden Retriever 
Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium 
From: Rescue Animal Placements (RAP) More About Chase-PENDING!







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

More Puppies..... 



ADOPTED!!!!!


Buttercup Dashel or Dash Chase


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

> The Last Chance dogs pictured below are not currently with our Rescue, but in a high kill shelter scheduled to be put down. Our current foster homes are full. If you can foster any of them, we can bring them into our program. Please complete a foster/adoption application and specify which dog you would like to help. RAP covers all medical costs and will find the dog a home.


RAP is a rescue group that saves and fosters animals in need. All the animals you see listed as Last chance are from the high killer shelters they work with to try and find foster homes for or get people to adopt from them. I am not sure which shelters they work with but it seems to be a sort of cross-posting on their site to try and help get fosters homes or adoption homes for these animals in need.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are sweet. That puppy is definitely a chow though, not a Golden! The other two are mixes... still cute as heck, though. Looks like a good group that does a lot! The Beagle pups are precious... awwww


----------

